# Moving, but no one will take my cat



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm moving in a week and for the past couple of months I've tried several attempts to find a new owner for my cat. I've asked people I know, put up signs around my apartment complex, and even the humane society said no because they're full. It's an outdoor cat for the most part, and I would prefer for it to continue living that way because she obviously loves it much better outside than inside. What other option is there besides leaving her behind in some remote location?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

progressiveman1 said:


> What other option is there besides leaving her behind in some remote location?


How about being a responsible pet owner? Sometimes that means making hard decisions. My apologies if that sounds snarky, it isn't meant to be, there is just no kind way to say it.

I would hope, truly and sincerely, that you not abandon your cat if you cannot find it a home. 
If circumstances progress to that level, I would prefer to see the cat humanely euthanized. Yes, there are arguments about '_if I leave the cat outside somewhere it may survive and find a different home_'...but I'd say that is only successful a very small portion of the time, due to people who already have pets and their pets (or established ferals) defend their territories, shelter and food resources, keeping your cat-in-need away. Most of the time, I'd say that kind of life is short, hard and ends badly for the cat with suffering of injury, illness and starvation very real probabilities before death occurs. No love. Just dying alone and abandoned.
I would much rather KNOW how my cat ended up, rather than not know and blindly hope everything turned out well for it.

Are your moving circumstances such that you absolutely cannot bring your cat with you? I wish you luck in being able to find your kitty a home. 
Heidi


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Take her with you because she is your responsibilty and "leaving her behind in some remote location"" is irresponsible.

Just a crazy idea.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Abandoning your cat outside just isn't an option. How about putting an ad on Craig's List? I know someone who found homes for 6 or 7 cats that way who she was fostering.


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm going into the military, so there's absolutely no way I could bring her with me.

Given the options of either putting her in the wild, or euthanizing her, I would personally prefer the first. I understand it would be tough to survive, but I'll do my best to find a location that provides plentiful sources of potential food for cats, such as rats and birds. My cat is outside all day as it is, so the main question is if she can find enough food for herself instead of relying on humans. I would like to give her at least some chance of survival, as opposed to zero chance.


*I've put up ads on craigslist three different occasions and I haven't received any responses.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you live close to me? 


Feed Stores.
Veterinary Offices.
Cat Rescues.
Training/Boarding Stables.
Contact all of these resources and inform staff and post fliers that you are looking for an outside barn situation for your cat.
I, for one, would prefer NOT to hear about a cat purposely being dumped and abandoned somewhere. And that is exactly what it will be if you go through with that. You won't be doing your cat any favors. I would consider that a very heartless thing to do to a pet who loves and trusts its' human. You will have betrayed that cat.

Can you bring your cat to someone who would accept it? How close do you live to me?


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Do you live close to me?


Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

progressiveman1 said:


> I'm going into the military, so there's absolutely no way I could bring her with me.
> 
> Given the options of either putting her in the wild, or euthanizing her, I would personally prefer the first. I understand it would be tough to survive, but I'll do my best to find a location that provides plentiful sources of potential food for cats, such as rats and birds. My cat is outside all day as it is, so the main question is if she can find enough food for herself instead of relying on humans. I would like to give her at least some chance of survival, as opposed to zero chance.
> 
> ...




I guess if it is a chance for survival your getting shot at and your buddy is shot in the leg but you might get shot if you bring him with you your going to tuck tail and run and let "the wild" get to him or see if he can survive in it.

Your irresponsible, and I sure as **** would not want you covering me. You never should have taken on the ownership of a cat not being able to provide for it. ****, I'm unemployed, moving in 2 days yet still manged to put $500 in vet care into my cat and although it broke me was worth every cent. 

To leave a cat behind is pathetic. Parents, somebody has to be willing.

There ARE options, your just not looking hard enough.

http://www.guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org/

If it means you have to drive 90-100 miles to get that cat into a no kill shelter or home it should be no question of willingness to do it in your mind.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

There are definite options, as everyone has said. You had tried posting on criagslist, try Kijiji. I posted my litter of 10 kittens on both, i got 1 adoption out of craigslist, about 6 out of Kijiji, and the other 3 went to people i knew. Kijiji gets more traffic.

Also, even though your cat is mostly an outdoor cat abandoning her is still abandonment.
In the condo complex where I live people do that all the time. That's why I'm taking care of a feral colony right now. I'm going to assume that she is fixed, because you would have had kittens already otherwise, so that's one positive. But still. Some of these cats are mostly outdoor cats, then when it gets cold all of a sudden they don't know what to do. I have a cat shelter set up, most places do not. What would happen if she was outside in winter? I bet she spends much more time inside then.

Have you tried putting up posters, advertising in the paper, calling rescues other than the spca/humane society? They will usually take an animal if it's urgent. 

If you abandon this cat, regardless of how capable she is of hunting, chances are that she will die. How kind does that sound?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

At the risk of being accused of 'back seat moderating', I think people ought to ease up just a tad here. I agree that leaving a cat to fend for itself should simply not be an option but the OP must be in a sticky situation. I'm not convinced attacking him is going to achieve anything.

Sadly, I'm in the UK or I'd help. 

I agree with Husky42 to a certain extent - if theres no places that will take the cat in your immediate area then please find the nearest one and drive her there. Make sure they know the urgency of the situation. Tell them you are thinking of taking drastic action if they dont take her.

*Please do not force her to take care of herself on her own.* Chances are she will at some point die, unless she is lucky enough to have someone find her. Heck, leave her in her carrier outside of a cat shelter and run off if you have to. Thats not ideal by any stretch of the imagination but anything is better than leaving her on her own outside.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Progressiveman I hope you have your flame suit on! 
I thank you for your service to our Country but to abandon a cat "leaving her behind in some remote location?" is cruel. Yes she MIGHT be alright, she MIGHT find enough to eat she MIGHT find a home; chances are she will be coyote chow in a week. How in the world can you even think this is an OK option? I agree with others that you took on the responsibility for this animal and YOU are responsible for her care and well being. Now man up and take care of YOUR cat.


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Husky42 said:


> Your irresponsible... You never should have taken on the ownership of a cat not being able to provide for it...To leave a cat behind is pathetic.
> 
> There ARE options, your just not looking hard enough.


I have obviously tried several options and I continue looking for good ones, so how about you back it down on that tone there? I've had the cat for awhile and I had no intention of going into the military at the time of purchase, but things change.

I'm not being irresponsible. I'm searching for the best reasonable option for the cat, and the only option at this point is to leave her in the wild. It doesn't sit well with me to do, which is why I continue to look for more options, but based on the circumstances that is currently the best option I am aware of. 

I can't use the Guardian Angels program since they require at least two months notice for adoptions, and it's also only a temporary foster home. I'm not sure if I would have a chance to retain her in the near future, especially since you can't have cats live in the dorms with you. I don't even know if I'll get stationed in the US.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I know of a few horse people in SC with barns and who care well for their animals. I'll see if any can take in a barn cat. It may take a few days to get results. Be aware that I may not be successful and you will still have to pursue other arrangements on your end.

*Some questions I would like answered before I ask these people:
How old is your cat?
Male/Female?
Neutered/Spayed?
Current on shots?
Breed? (you said you purchased her, is she a purebred or a common tabby cat?)
Any health or behavior problems?
Please tell me about her personality.
...you may PM me if you wish. I see things are getting a little hostile towards you. Keep your bearing and we'll try to do the best we can for your cat.*

I cannot ask these people to put themselves out further than offering their home/care. If I am able to find a situation, will you be willing to take your cat to them?
Heidi


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

I live in the Outer Banks NC??? if you could bring the ca to me I would be more than willing to take it in!!please don't just abandon this cat!try snowflake animal rescue in Raleigh and saving graces 4 felines in greenville.look them up on the net both place are great and listed.....good luck!


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

librarychick said:


> try Kijiji.
> 
> Have you tried putting up posters, advertising in the paper, calling rescues other than the spca/humane society? They will usually take an animal if it's urgent.


I just put an ad on kijiji. Hopefully it draws some attention.

I already contacted each rescue orginization in my area that's listed in the yellow pages, but with no luck. They are either full or have a long waiting list.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I edited my last post to add some things. Please go back and read?
Thanks,
heidi


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> *Some questions I would like answered before I ask these people:
> How old is your cat?
> Male/Female?
> Neutered/Spayed?
> ...


-Two years old.
-Female.
-Spayed.
-It will need the yearly shots pretty soon- in the next few months.
-I'm not sure of her breed. I got her from the humane society. They didn't know. She's all black, that's what I know.
-no known health problems or behavioral issues.
-her personality is very friendly, always wants to rub against your legs or body, etc. She's social(craves attention when inside), energetic, and playful. But she basically just comes inside to sleep.

I'd be willing to drive up to two hours to get her to a new home. I appreciate your help, even if the people you ask aren't willing to take her in.


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

furbabylover said:


> I live in the Outer Banks NC??? if you could bring the ca to me I would be more than willing to take it in!!please don't just abandon this cat!try snowflake animal rescue in Raleigh and saving graces 4 felines in greenville.look them up on the net both place are great and listed.....good luck!


Outer Banks, Raleigh, and Greenville are too far from me. I'm willing to drive up to two hours in one direction, but I don't trust my car for longer periods than that.


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

I know you said you looked into rescue groups and shelters! did you try these?


project halo - [email protected] , http://www.preciouspawsrescue.com , North Mecklenburg Rescue Squad
15623 Old Statesville Rd 
Huntersville, NC 28078 
(704) 875-1457 have you tried these shelters?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

progressiveman1 said:


> I'd be willing to drive up to two hours to get her to a new home. I appreciate your help, even if the people you ask aren't willing to take her in.


Thank you for answering the questions. The two people I have in mind are in Aiken, SC and a town a little south (30mi?) of Aiken. Is Aiken within your car's limits?
If so, I'll ask at the horse forums. Matter of fact, I may also do a general post to see if anyone else could give your kitty a home. What is her name?
Heidi


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm crossing my fingers hoping something can be worked out progressiveman1.


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> progressiveman1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be willing to drive up to two hours to get her to a new home. I appreciate your help, even if the people you ask aren't willing to take her in.
> ...


Sure, Aiken is doable. Her name is Salem, although I just call her 'buddy'.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Try these sites:

http://www.americanhumane.org/protectin ... tary-pets/

https://www.netpets.org/netp/foster.php
http://www.operationnoblefoster.org/


----------



## TsNewMom (Oct 2, 2008)

I really hope you can get something worked out some of these leads sound promising..
When I was looking I wanted an older cat I went to the humane society but the old one they had which I saw online had found a home so they told me of a posting for an older cat at a vets office on the other side of town, so I went and got the number..
Maybe since they don't have room you could still tell them of where you have posted your ad. just incase she fits the description of something someone is looking for... long shot but it worked out for my cat


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay. Messages sent. I must admit that I am very nervous about doing that at the other forums. I hope it gets results and ends in a home for your kitty. That will make all the anxiety I am feeling worth it.
h


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed that Salem can find a good home. Many options for her have been presented here.

May the kitty guardian angels walk beside Salem and keep her safe.
rcat


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Progressiveman, I'm very sorry, but my effort didn't work out.

One lady responded to me that she had already got two kittens and was having a difficult time keeping her Rottweiler from snacking on them. She also told me the other person I PM'd was not suitable, as she had a barnfull of un-spayed/neutered/vaccinated cats that were wormy and full of fleas. That is where she got her two kittens. She said she couldn't leave them there, she was afraid they'd die from anemia caused by flea bites.

My apologies, I didn't know the 2nd farm I considered had so many un-cared for cats. They raise expensive gaited horses, I assumed they'd take care of their other pets the same way the horses were cared for. If the 2nd lady contacts me I will lie and tell her your cat has already been placed in a home.

I'm sorry,
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I got you a link to a list of cat rescues in North Carolina. 
One of these should be in your driving radius. ^^clickable link^^


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

The temperature has recently dropped here and I can tell she can't handle cold temperatures well. So if all else fails I'll take her to the vet and get her euthanized.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I wish you could send her to me in the UK. I'd have a home for her.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

melysion said:


> I wish you could send her to me in the UK. I'd have a home for her.


I'd be willing to donate $20 to this if we could get a temp foster home for her.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Furbabylover, are you saying you could take Salem if she could be transported to you? I'm up in Maryland and would be willing to help in the transportation, if that's the issue.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

progressiveman1 said:


> furbabylover said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the Outer Banks NC??? if you could bring the ca to me I would be more than willing to take it in!!please don't just abandon this cat!try snowflake animal rescue in Raleigh and saving graces 4 felines in greenville.look them up on the net both place are great and listed.....good luck!
> ...


You can rent a car for about $40 a day...try Enterprise for an Economy grade car.


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

The vet offices around here won't even euthanize a pet for the reason I cite. I've been trying to get a hold of the orginizations mentioned here, but so far I haven't had any luck with any of them taking her in.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Are the vet offices willing to take Salem themselves and try to find a home for her?


----------



## progressiveman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

October said:


> Are the vet offices willing to take Salem themselves and try to find a home for her?


No. They suggested animal shelters, but ones that I've already tried.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I suggest trying the shelters again. Keep pushing at them and let them know you're going in the military...I can't conceive that they would say no under those circumstances. Or some space may have opened up since you first called. If they have a building (as opposed to being in someone's home) show up there with her.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Tel them also that you have reached the point whereby you are considering drastic measures!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

I really wish this would work just work out somehow. If she wasn't so far, I'd go get her myself. Is there any forum members who could foster her for a bit? Until she could get accepted to a shelter/rescue?


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Sad situation, hoping this gets a happy ending somehow.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Please do not leave her off somewhere. If you can not find any family for her, put her in a cat carrier and drop her off at the shelter's front door or something....they really don't have an option but to take her in.... (Sorry for those of you that work at shelters and see this happen too much but my heart aches for this poor black kitty that is soon to be left out in the cold.) :x


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Honestly, I hate to say this but I would rather you leave her at a vet's office rather than a shelther. Shelters get overwhelmed and will possibly put healthy animals to sleep. Vets usually don't. And almost EVERY vet I know if in my area takes in strays and owner surrenders. They don't admit it to the general public, but someone always has a bleeding heart and can't say no.

The vet has already told you they won't put your cat to sleep because you are moving. Have a serious conversation with them. Tell them how desperate you are. Offer to provide any extra food and litter you have for her and offer to pay to cover the expense of keeping her there while they find her a home... make up flyers with her picture and information about her to put in the lobby.

And if you feel your vet would turn you in for some sort of animal abandonment if you left her there... find another in your area.

Its not something I recommend doing... its not something I want you to do. But as someone who has been in several clinics and who works with others who have worked in even more clinics... it does happen. Vets often have a little more sway with shelthers if they have abandonded animals because they will make sure they are healthy and vaccinated before they are turned in.

If its between leaving her to fend for herself, leaving her on a shelter's doorstep or leaving her on a clinic's doorstep... I say go for the clinic.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's a very good suggestion, Jessie. My vet "displays" cats available for adoption in their waiting room, and they're adopted pretty quickly - kittens and adults. I always ask where they're from, and some have been turned in for one reason or another.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My vet in Huntsville does that, too. She has a nice 5'x5'x5' enclosure in the waiting area at Whitesburg Animal Clinic, and usually has a cat or two in there.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with the others. You cannot leave this cat in the wild. There are soooooooooo many humane societies and rescues in every state. I can't imagine it's any different where you're from.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agre with everyone -- there are better options for your cat. My vets are personal friends, and they also would happily help with a homeless cat.

Did you check out this list of no-kill shelters? Maybe there is one near you that you haven't tried yet.

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1147

Please let us know what happens. We really want the best for you and your cat.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Have you tried petfinder.com? You can do a zip code search for local area shelters that should definitely turn up one within your two hour radius that will take Salem.

You can also create a listing yourself, but with such a large search area, I can't imagine a 100% "we cant' help you" response.

A.C.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

This post makes me want to cry. I sincerely hope you can find her a home. I know you feel like there's nothing left but...would you leave your kid in the wild if you couldn't bring him/her with you?...No, you'd find someone you trusted to take care of her. Honestly, it's not impossible...you don't have to let her go into the wild. 

Craiglist, your local newspaper, friends, family. You could ask a friend or a family member to keep her until you're able to find a good home for her. You can list the friend/family member on the ad with their # after you leave. If you do an ad online just explain how desperate you are because you're going into the service and you need to find a home for her. I'm sure someone will be willing to take her...especially if you have all her stuff...toys/litter box...etc. On craigslist I would do it in Lost & Found, Pets, General & Free. Look under the wanted ads...there's people looking for pets all the time. Post it as many times as you possibly can.

http://www.kittysites.com/rescue_nc.shtml

If all else fails...I knew someone who adopted a cat and didn't know she was pregnant. She couldnt' find anyone to take the babies and she put them in a box with a blanket (once they were of age) and left them at petsmart at the door and walked off. She came back at a later date to see them in the adoption center.

You can always leave her at your vet or an emergency vet infront of the door or even the pound.

http://www.adoptapet.com/adoption_rescue/70001.html

Good luck and please let us know what happens to Salem. 



http://shelters.theanimalnet.com/NorthCarolinapets.htm
http://www.thehaven-nc.com/ (no kill)
http://www.aarfanimals.org/ (no kill)
http://maps.google.com/maps?sourceid=na ... sults&cd=2


I know she's not feral but there's no harm in calling to ask if they could take her. I doubt they'd turn you down
http://www.friendsofferalfelines.org/ad ... s_main.htm


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

What is Salem's fate, I wonder? 
The OP hasn't posted in a while...




May the kitty guardian angels keep Salem safe.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

If there's a way to get Salem to me in KY, I would gladly take her. It is the least I could do for a soldier. I am heartbroken that this man is willing to give up his comforts, his home and possibly his life to serve our country, and he can't find anyone willing to give a home for his cat in exchange! This is despicable and I am ashamed no one will help this man.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

reeeeka said:


> If all else fails...I knew someone who adopted a cat and didn't know she was pregnant. She couldnt' find anyone to take the babies and she put them in a box with a blanket (once they were of age) and left them at petsmart at the door and walked off. She came back at a later date to see them in the adoption center.
> 
> You can always leave her at your vet or an emergency vet infront of the door or even the pound.


While this may have worked out for the person you knew, it's not a good idea to just leave a pet some place and expect them to take care if it. In fact, in many places it's illegal. It may just ensure the animal is euthanized. If these places truly say no when really pushed by someone entering the military then they really don't have the resources to deal with the cat.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't think the guy was really looking for advice, to be honest. I think he was looking for permission.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I noticed he seemed to ignore or not read a lot of posts and potential resources that would've helped his situation. :?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think he tried. At least he seemed receptive to my offer to help find a home near a place he could drive his kitty to...it just didn't work out with the people I contacted.


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2008)

Leaving a cat behind is really harsh. I can't imagine leaving my cat.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, well I guess you aren't abvout to face a major upheaval in your life  


gunterkat said:


> I noticed he seemed to ignore or not read a lot of posts and potential resources that would've helped his situation. :?


Sorry, but how do you know?

I'll admit he didn't seem to be trying VERY hard, but he did say he was limited to what he could do.

If he was just making excuses, then I hope the cat runs away and finds a good home. If he (as I believe) he was trying his hardest to get this sorted, then good for him.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Since the timeframe that the OP was going off to the military has passed, we'll probably never know what happened to this cat. Discussing how hard he was trying is only going to lead to bickering, so it's time to lock this thread.


----------

